# Teamwork in Eclipse, GitHub nützlich?



## me.lina (20. Mai 2016)

Hi,

ich stehe nun das erste Mal davor, ein Projekt nicht allein zu programmieren und mache mir natürlich Gedanken darüber wie wir das am besten anstellen.

Nun hat mir jemand das Arbeiten über GitHub empfohlen. Natürlich kann ich das in Eclipse integrieren, aber mir scheint nicht, dass das einen Vorteil bei einer Teamarbeit bringt, oder doch? Wenn ja welchen?
Aktuell glaube ich, das Prinzip ist das gleiche wie bei jedem Cloud Service (Datensicherheit ist diesmal mal nicht relevant  ) : beide greifen auf ein gemeinsames Workspace zu und arbeiten daran. Oder versteh ich das falsch?

lg


----------



## nvidia (20. Mai 2016)

Mit Bitbucket wirst du glücklicher da du dort private Repositories anlegen kannst, bei Github, wenn man nicht zahlt, ist alles für jeden einsehbar. Bei Bitbucket können 5 Leute an einem privaten Repository teilhaben ohne das man etwas zahlen muss. Und wenn man andere zu Bitbucket einlädt kann man das sogar noch um 2-3 Nutzer erhöhen.

Davon abgesehen geht es um das Onlinestellen von Sourcecode damit mehrere Leute daran arbeiten können, es geht nicht um den Eclipse Workspace und es ist eine Unart Eclipse-Projekte im Eclipse-Workspace zu halten.

Grundsätzliche Infos zur Versionsverwaltung findet man hier https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Versionsverwaltung und zum zur Zeit gängigsten System (bedingt durch OSS) findet man hier https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git Informationen.


----------



## mrBrown (20. Mai 2016)

Wie hast du dir denn das Teilen des Projekts vorgestellt? über irgendeinen Hoster wie DropBox?

Wenn man das so macht, steht man ziemlich schnell vor dem Problem, das beide die gleichen Dateien ändern und Dinge überschrieben werden. Es gibt keine commits, man kann nicht zu alten Versionen zurück, man kann nicht auf unterschiedlichen Branches arbeiten etc...
Mit 'nur' gemeinsamem Workspace hat git nicht viel zu tun 

Gute Erklärungen gibts hier: https://git-scm.com/book/de/v1/Los-geht’s-Wozu-Versionskontrolle?

Recht viele nutzen git (und andere VCS) auch, wenn sie ganz allein arbeiten, selbst da hat's Vorteile 

Edit:


nvidia hat gesagt.:


> Mit Bitbucket wirst du glücklicher da du dort private Repositories anlegen kannst, bei Github, wenn man nicht zahlt, ist alles für jeden einsehbar. Bei Bitbucket können 5 Leute an einem privaten Repository teilhaben ohne das man etwas zahlen muss. Und wenn man andere zu Bitbucket einlädt kann man das sogar noch um 2-3 Nutzer erhöhen.



Bei Github bekommt man als Student übrigens unbegrenzt private Repos, mit unbegrenzt vielen Leuten


----------



## me.lina (21. Mai 2016)

Stimmt, den Aspekt, dass man ja an einer sehr geringen Anzahl an Dateien arbeitet, hab ich etwas verdrängt. Das hatte ich in früheren Projekten nicht so.

Öffentlich reinstellen möchte ich das aber nicht. Aber ich sehe grad, dass ich meinen eigenen Git Server auf meinem Homeserver einrichten kann. Dann gucke ich mir das wohl mal an.

D.h. der Vorteil von Git ist die Versionskontrolle? Oder gibts sonst noch Unterschiede/Vorteile? Nachteile? Hab bisher nur den Nachteil gesehen, dass man Dateien nur über die Konsole umbenennen kann.


----------



## Cromewell (21. Mai 2016)

Du kannst die Dateien doch auch über die Seite umbenennen !?


----------



## me.lina (21. Mai 2016)

Das war wie gesagt nur, was ich gelesen habe (da https://www.frank-rahn.de/github-mit-eclipse-egit/). Probiert hab ichs noch nicht. Hab grad mal den Git Server bei mir daheim installiert, jetzt richte ich eGit ein


----------



## mrBrown (21. Mai 2016)

Man kann seine Dateien umbenennen wie man will, ich persönlich finde aber die Bedienung über Konsole am besten - ich kenn allerdings auch das Eclipseplugin nicht.

Vorteile/Nachteile im Vergleich wozu?


----------



## stg (21. Mai 2016)

me.lina hat gesagt.:


> D.h. der Vorteil von Git ist die Versionskontrolle? Oder gibts sonst noch Unterschiede/Vorteile? Nachteile? Hab bisher nur den Nachteil gesehen, dass man Dateien nur über die Konsole umbenennen kann.



Das ist nicht der _Vorteil _von Git, sondern das ist die Kern-Aufgabe.
Woher du diesen von dir genannten Nachteil hast, weiß ich nicht, aber das ist Blödsinn.

Du brauchst kein GitHub oder sonst was. So etwas wie einen zentralen Server gibt es bei Git auch nicht. Es gibt auch keinen gemeinsamen Workspace. Jeder arbeitet lokal in seinem eigenen Repository und es gibt verschiedene Mittel und Wege die unterschiedlichen Repositories ganz oder (meist) auch nur teilweise zu synchronisieren.


----------



## Casio (2. Jun 2016)

Github wird im Berufsleben verwendet, bringt also auch den Vorteil für dich, dass du damit schon Erfahrung sammelst für später


----------



## thecain (2. Jun 2016)

Git, nicht Github. Github ist nur ein Hoster.

Mit dem Eclipse eGit plugin hab ich bisher nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, vielleicht auch ein Layer 8 Problem. Auf jeden Fall musste ich öfter neu clonen wegen irgendwelchen Merge-Konflikten dies nicht gab etc...

Mit der Konsole oder in Intellij hatte ich nie Probleme


----------

